# WorldMark Welcome Package?



## Tokapeba (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought a WorldMark membership and was expecting some king of a welcome package from WorldMark. It's been 2 months and nothing. Do yhey send welcome packages? Something in writing stating what I own the credits that were available when the transaction was complete.

Andy.


----------



## Steve7377 (Jun 8, 2007)

*No Brochures*

I bought some credits in April, and after not hearing anything called owner services.  They saw that I was owner.  I registered on Worldmarktheclub.com, and have been off and running.  Last week I called to ask about the new owner packet.....a brochure with the resorts, rules, etc.  They told me they ran out!  Anyway it is all on the website.


----------



## roadsister (Jun 9, 2007)

The lack of literature may have something to do with Worldmark by Trendwest to Worldmark by Wyndham name change....new literature being printed...just a guess.


----------



## Tokapeba (Jun 9, 2007)

I know about the website, but don't they send something in writing? 

Andy.


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Andy,

I purchased resale about the same time that you did.  I received a short form letter signed by Peggy Fry along with my owner card several weeks ago.  If you haven't gotten this from WorldMark yet, I would call them and ask for it.

This is all that I got, however.  There was no welcome packet with information or fancy brochures.  Just a brief form letter and ID card.

Steve


----------



## spatenfloot (Jun 9, 2007)

Just call owner services and ask for your owner's info to be sent to you.


----------

